# EAD Process



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello,

Apologies if these questions have already been answered, I did try searching and read the FAQ but could not find the answers. I'e been in the US on an L1 visa for about 6 weeks now, I have my SSN and I'm pretty much set up. My wife joined me from the UK this the weekend on her L2 visa.

- How long after arriving in the US must my wife (L2 visa) wait before applying for her EAD? 

- Must she have a SSN first? I read a post that indicates it may be easier to get an SSN if you already have the EAD?

- Must we take the form and evidence to our local social security office or must we send photocopies in the mail?

Thanks
H


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hhuberla said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apologies if these questions have already been answered, I did try searching and read the FAQ but could not find the answers. I'e been in the US on an L1 visa for about 6 weeks now, I have my SSN and I'm pretty much set up. My wife joined me from the UK this the weekend on her L2 visa.
> 
> ...


She can apply for the EAD now. Budget 90 days. She can't start work until she has this document in hand -- but there's nothing to stop her applying for jobs.

She can apply for a SSN now and doesn't need to wait for the EAD. Download this form and gather the documentation. In addition, she will need to take her marriage certificate in lieu of the EAD. If the SSA employee doesn't know about this quirk in the regulations for L2 holders, instruct her to stand her ground and politely ask for the supervisor. Then chose a good book, and take a seat in the long line at your local SSA office.


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> She can apply for a SSN now and doesn't need to wait for the EAD. Download this form and gather the documentation. In addition, she will need to take her marriage certificate in lieu of the EAD. If the SSA employee doesn't know about this quirk in the regulations for L2 holders, instruct her to stand her ground and politely ask for the supervisor. Then chose a good book, and take a seat in the long line at your local SSA office.


Thanks for the advice as usual Fatbrit.

On the SSN form question 5 (Citiizinship) should she state: "Legal Alien Allowed to Work" or "Legal Alien Not Allowed to Work". I guess technically she is not (yet) allowed to work but if you tick that they want a valid reason why you should need a SSN.

Also - any advice on what she should say to the supervisor when it gets escalated?

Thanks!
H


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hhuberla said:


> Thanks for the advice as usual Fatbrit.
> 
> On the SSN form question 5 (Citiizinship) should she state: "Legal Alien Allowed to Work" or "Legal Alien Not Allowed to Work". I guess technically she is not (yet) allowed to work but if you tick that they want a valid reason why you should need a SSN.
> 
> ...


Search for the text"

"If an EAD is not submitted, applicant must submit a marriage document as evidence that he/she is spouse of the L-1 alien"
AND
"When the E-1, E-2, or L-2 spouse applies for an SSN card and does not submit an EAD as evidence of employment authorization, he/she must submit, in addition to evidence of immigration status, evidence of a marital relationship to the principal E-1, E-2, or L-1 alien. The evidence of marital relationship between the applicant and the principal E-1, E-2, or L-1 alien is a marriage document. The marriage document must indicate the marriage occurred, either: 1) prior to admission to the U.S. as an E-1, E-2, or L-2 non-immigrant; or 2) prior to extension or change of status to an E-1, E-2 or L-2 non-immigrant."

@ https://secure.ssa.gov/apps10/poms....7092db20e347e6348525754c00058a9b!OpenDocument
She can print out the relevant portion and take it with her.

No idea on which box to tick -- leave it blank to complete there after guidance.


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Search for the text"
> 
> "If an EAD is not submitted, applicant must submit a marriage document as evidence that he/she is spouse of the L-1 alien"
> AND
> ...


Thanks so much Fatbrit - you are an absolute legend! :clap2: I don't know how you remember all this stuff but I'm really happy that you do! 

H


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

This is an old thread, but I thought I'd point out for others in a similar situation that the SSN application no longer contains the text mentioned. They will not issue a SSN until you have an EAD.



Fatbrit said:


> Search for the text"
> 
> "If an EAD is not submitted, applicant must submit a marriage document as evidence that he/she is spouse of the L-1 alien"
> AND
> ...


----------

